
After 6 years, Android devs still refuse to support DHCPv6 (2018) - altmind
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/androids-lack-of-dhcpv6-support-frustrates-enterprise-network-admins/
======
altmind
Was unpleasantly surprised today, configuring home stateful ipv6. Android just
does not support that.

The issue is hosted at
[https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/36949085](https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/36949085)

The merge request was not approved[2014] [https://android-
review.googlesource.com/c/platform/external/...](https://android-
review.googlesource.com/c/platform/external/dhcpcd/+/78857)

Seems a case of open community unable to influence the project that is
supposed to be open source.

